# I miss my summer garden



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin

Not exactly a weekend project


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> View attachment 135885Not exactly a weekend project


Aww you had a little helper.
Cute ??


----------



## FrancSevin

That's my granddaughter. She's about three there. That was last summer.

Incredibly cute
incredibly smart
incredibly spoiled.

Whilst she does perk up the scene she had nothing to do with the garden back yard construction.  Everything you see there, I did myself by hand. The fence, every plant, every tree, every stone. It's taken the better part of 35 years to build. I move trees like some people move furniture.  Those Alberta Spruce you see in the first picture are 6 feet high.  Last week I moved them to another location so the wife could see the small koi pond and waterfall from the back sunroom. The pond area is still being rebuilt.  I'll have pictures of it, when completed, in a few weeks.

Now that I know how I will post more pictures soon. They are on a retired computer I have to wake up and download.

Spring is soon to be here.
These Peruvian lilies are all ready coming up, even in the cold of winter.  The blooms range from 3 to 4 feet high and bloom in late July. They smell wonderful and the sweet scent fills the backyard for weeks.


----------



## Ceee

Beautiful - I can't wait to get my hands dirty.


----------



## FrancSevin

Last month we received our certification as a Bird Sanctuary.

We have five seed feeders, 4 suet cages and plenty of natural habitat and foods. Four Bluebird nesting boxes and dozens of bushes with nesting sites.

Over the years I have built a 1200 gallon pond with sand (for grit) and rock on a natural bottom.  A huge Yew bush about 50 years old, spreads it's branches out some forty feet wide over it. Those and the Alberta Spruce trees  give plenty of cover and nesting sites.  Trees of Oak, Walnut, wild Plum, Ash, Redbud, Autumn Olive and American Holly give shelter and fruit.

I only have a 1/3 acre lot but it holds 51 trees of 16 different species.  Plus an abundance of blooming shrubs and perennial flowers.

The cedar fence is grounded throughout and keeps feral cats away.  We have five in the house but they never go out. House cats are the number cause of songbird species demise so getting  certified meant having all the elements, food, shelter, and water plus an absence of feline inhabitants.

All of the walls of our sunroom are glass so we sit for hours watching the wildlife in our little bit of Eden.  Half of the bird feeding area was blocked by the three Alberta Spruce trees you see in post#1.  So, I moved them.  Now, instead of blocking our view, they are the backdrop.

I move trees and shrubs all the time.   A skill that comes in handy given the woman with whom I live..  "_Honey, wouldn't the couch be better over on that wall,"  _becomes_,  "Honey, I believe  that Spruce would be better over against the new fence."_

*She's right you know.  I should have planted it there in the first place. What was I thinking?*

Pics below are of the upper Patio our garden and the pond last summer before renovations.  You cannot see the water but it is directly under the big Yew.

The blue tent is protecting the construction site  of the new "Beer Garden" alongside the garage.  24' X 11',,,,;It's for family gatherings and BBQ.


----------



## Ceee

I see you have a sunroom. Do either you or your wife like houseplants?  I'm a big houseplant person.  I just received a houseplant that I ordered from Home Depot/Costa Farms.  I always worry about ordering online, but this one is beautiful and in perfect shape.  I'm letting it acclimate now before I put it into its new pot.

I used to have bird feeders, but I also had an indoor/outdoor cat with a pet door.  The feeders came to be his feeding grounds, and he would drag every little small animal that he could catch into the house.  He usually deposited them in my vanity sink .


----------



## FrancSevin

Ceee said:


> I see you have a sunroom. Do either you or your wife like houseplants?  I'm a big houseplant person.  I just received a houseplant that I ordered from Home Depot/Costa Farms.  I always worry about ordering online, but this one is beautiful and in perfect shape.  I'm letting it acclimate now before I put it into its new pot.
> 
> I used to have bird feeders, but I also had an indoor/outdoor cat with a pet door.  The feeders came to be his feeding grounds, and he would drag every little small animal that he could catch into the house.  He usually deposited them in my vanity sink .


Houseplants you say?

I have two trees inside my house.  One is an Avocado about 14 feet high. The other is a Double Hibiscus from China.  About 9 feet high.  6" diameter blossoms. I also have a green house on the south side of the house for wintering my exotics and fresh veggies. The 16 feet banana tree residing there just recently fruited and died ( they do that when they fruit.)  It had only two babies but they are doing well.

I inherited a 50 year old fern from my grandma 45 years ago.  It still lives along with another from my wife's grandma that is almost as old.

The greenhouse is crowded in winter with tropical  Hibiscus trees for the patio and a 6 foot diameter Sago palm.

Yeah we have a few house plants.


----------



## Ceee

Wow!  I would love to have a green house.  I'll just have to stick to growing what I can in my sunroom.


----------



## FrancSevin

The "Green House" is a conservatory for exotics that cannot survive our St Louis winters.  It is 18 feet long, six feet wide and 16 feet deep. The glass walls are just storm window units screwed to 4X4 post and rafters.


With an opening from the lower level and a patio door on the main wall air circulates  easily.  
On sunny days it heats the house with the assistance of a small fan. The Floor is brick that holds and radiates the heat for hour after sundown.

In summer deciduous trees shade the glass cube so it doesn't overheat. 

Works out great.

BTW, Did you try the celery trick?


----------



## Ceee

FrancSevin said:


> BTW, Did you try the celery trick?


Waiting for it to get a little warmer, the temps here are still dipping into the 30's at night.


----------



## FrancSevin

My Hibiscus from China bloomed today.


----------



## FrancSevin

Ceee said:


> Waiting for it to get a little warmer, the temps here are still dipping into the 30's at night.


You can do it in a kitchen window.
Cut down to about 2"-3"
Shave off the brown dead tissue at the bottom.
Put it in a Dixie cup of water.

You will see results in 3 to 4 days.
Keep it wet to the top of the stalk.


Later pull it out and you will see tiny roots.  Pot it up to the old stalks and watch.

Free houseplant,  And it is lovely.

AND>>>>>; Edible


----------



## Ceee

Finally got my hands dirty today.

Like I said, I'm a big houseplant person.  I just re-potted two of these.  Both are going in the house.
I have a lot of stuff in my back yard that may have died from our unprecedented winter storm.  I'm going to give it a little more time.  Grass doesn't look so hot either but will probably come around.

Next up is the celery thing.


----------



## FrancSevin

Ceee said:


> Finally got my hands dirty today.
> 
> Like I said, I'm a big houseplant person.  I just re-potted two of these.  Both are going in the house.
> I have a lot of stuff in my back yard that may have died from our unprecedented winter storm.  I'm going to give it a little more time.  Grass doesn't look so hot either but will probably come around.
> 
> Next up is the celery thing.


That is beautiful.  Very large leaves means it is quite  vigorous and healthy.

On the celery.  If you put it in water, the outer stalk may turn soggy and brown. Just pull them off and toss them.  Then change the water.  If you go directly to soil, just keep the soil really wet for a few weeks. Either way works.

I haven't taken a picture of my latest one yet but I will try early next week.


----------



## Ceee

Hope I did this right.  I didn't cut any off the bottom but did score the bottom.  It's going outside.


----------



## FrancSevin

Ceee said:


> Hope I did this right.  I didn't cut any off the bottom but did score the bottom.  It's going outside.


Scoring works just fine.  The idea is to remove the hardened surface so water will get into the stems.  If you don't, the stalk will just sit in the water and rot.

What you have there is perfect. Keep the soil moist for about two, three weeks.  Put it outside after new growth begins

The outer stalks may die.  Don't fret.  The new growth comes from the inner stalks. Mostly the center.

I have had growth from all stalks.  Just  cover them with soil so they are not unsightly.


----------



## FrancSevin

This is about three months old.  I have trimmed it once for soup


Behind it is my Amarillo's
I'll try to get better pictures of it tonite


----------



## Ceee

FrancSevin said:


> This is about three months old. I have trimmed it once for soup


I sure hope mine does as well.  I love the leafy celery tops and use them regularly.  I think a lot of people just throw them away.


----------



## FrancSevin

As I said before, I keep this plant in my kitchen Herb garden. 

I will add the leaves to salad lettuce as well.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm taking inspiration from your pictures with all the plants. We want to make a conscious effort to pretty up the deck with plants this summer.


----------



## FrancSevin

My amaryllis is Blooming


----------



## FrancSevin

This is the water feature in my backyard




A work in progress.


----------



## Ceee

Grown, baby, grow


----------



## Ceee

Have you ever ever used milorganite?  I use it on some hardy ferns, and they seem to love it. It stinks for about the first one to two days, but then smell dissipates.


FrancSevin said:


> This is the water feature in my backyard
> 
> 
> View attachment 136333
> 
> A work in progress.


----------



## FrancSevin

Ceee said:


> Have you ever ever used milorganite?  I use it on some hardy ferns, and they seem to love it. It stinks for about the first one to two days, but then smell dissipates.


I have used Milorganite for over 40 years. Great stuff.

It is pure organic.
There is good reason why it smells.

Do you know from what and where it originated?
The answer is hidden in the name.


----------



## Ceee

FrancSevin said:


> I have used Morganite for over 40 years. Great stuff.
> 
> It is pure organic.
> 
> Do you know from what and where it originated?


All I know is that it's poopy stuff.  I don't care.  It works.  I put it on my lawn one time but was concerned about my neighbors complaining about the smell.  Nobody ever said anything.  Now I just use it sparingly on green only plants.  It really is great stuff.  Does it work on flowering plants?


----------



## FrancSevin

Ceee said:


> All I know is that it's poopy stuff.  I don't care.  It works.  I put it on my lawn one time but was concerned about my neighbors complaining about the smell.  Nobody ever said anything.  Now I just use it sparingly on green only plants.  It really is great stuff.  Does it work on flowering plants?


Milorganite was developed in the fifties as a lawn fertilizer. Back then, many homeowners accepted free delivery of it from the local sewage treatment plant dropped in bulk on their driveway to be spread out by the homeowner. Yeah, it stunk for weeks. But the greenest lawns on the block used it.

The city of Milwaukie got the bright idea to dry it out and bag it for retail sale.  Hence the name *Mil*organite.

The packaging used to warn not to use it on food crops.  I see no reason not to, as manure is the very same thing. And, we use it all the time on our food crop gardens.


----------



## FrancSevin

At my water feature this morning, violets and tulips.



Our Bird sanctuary this morning


----------



## Ceee

Nice!  Are those crepe myrtles that I see blooming?  
My crepe myrtles seem to be okay, but I'm worried about my azaleas.  Some seem to be okay, but some not so much.


----------



## FrancSevin

Ceee said:


> Nice!  Are those crepe myrtles that I see blooming?
> My crepe myrtles seem to be okay, but I'm worried about my azaleas.  Some seem to be okay, but some not so much.


No, I do have Crepe Myrtles but they are currently cut off at ground level having suffered the -15F cold last winter.

Those are Red Bud trees native to the Midwest.  They bloom in spring.  Crepe Myrtles bloom here in St Louis about late July and August.

I'm betting a lot of crepe Myrtles, even in Texas & Louisiana, are hurting.

Post 23 has my wild Plum blooming.  After the Red Buds do their thing the tree next to the red Tulips blooms those beautiful white Dogwood blossoms. A large American Lilac sits under a big Walnut tree and is now blooming as well. Mid May the European Honey suckle fills the air with perfume blossoms.

 I don't show it but I have a Bing cherry in bloom other side of the yard.  Next to it is a Japanese Dogwood which waits until everyone else is done and can show off alone. From about mid March until midsummer, I have one tree or another in bloom

Your Azaleas should come back fine although blooms may be small or sparse.  Give them a dose of Agricultural sulfur as soon
as you can along with some bloom buster from Miracle Grow.  They have a liquid version (LiquaFeed (tm)) that works fast. Lowes carries it.
This should be done late February here in the Midwest, earlier in the south.

I am technically Zone 6 but at the northern extreme of it. 

Where are you located?


----------



## FrancSevin

Ceee said:


> Grown, baby, grow


I did some research today after watching my cats eat the celery leaves.  Turns out celery is good for cats.  In fact you can cut stack pieces and feed it to them as treats.
Mine eat it whenever they have stomach issues.  Good to know it is safe and even of benefit to them.









						Can Cats Eat Celery? Is Celery Safe For Cats? - CatTime
					

Can cats eat celery? The short answer is yes. The vegetable actually has a lot of health benefits for a cat, such as its high vitamin and fiber content.




					cattime.com


----------



## Ceee

FrancSevin said:


> I'm betting a lot of crepe Myrtles, even in Texas & Louisiana, are hurting.


Yeah, they have been hurting a little but not like the azaleas.  I was thinking I was going to have to cut some of the azaleas back to the ground.  I'm going to give them a little more time though.  I'll have to check out the sulfur recommendation.




FrancSevin said:


> Where are you located?


East Texas


----------



## FrancSevin

Ceee said:


> Yeah, they have been hurting a little but not like the azaleas.  I was thinking I was going to have to cut some of the azaleas back to the ground.  I'm going to give them a little more time though.  I'll have to check out the sulfur recommendation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> East Texas


Then your Crepe Myrtle should be bruised but okay.  Down there it grows to be  graceful midsized trees. You might have some deadwood from the cold snap.

Here in St louis Crepe Myrtle is almost considered and annual.


----------



## FrancSevin

Violets like stars fill my yard.


----------



## Ceee

Very pretty violets!

This celery plant seems to be spreading left/right instead of growing upright, may be because of more sun. 






I bought a 6/8" croton, so I had to do a little switcharoo on the pots.  The croton is coming into the house at the end of the summer, so I wanted it to be in the nicer pot.  The celery got the growers pot.

Good to know about the celery being ok for cats.  I have one cat who thinks celery is the Call of the Wild.


----------



## FrancSevin

As Spring Progresses, so does my garden.



Bags of mulch to go down when I finish planting new holly trees in that space to the right .  Lumber is for decking along the back fence.


One of my side gardens coming awake.

The white blossoms to the extreme left are mountain laurel from the Rockies.  The redbud is from Missouri.

The dark Green Euonymus  stays green all year.


----------



## FrancSevin

Ceee said:


> Very pretty violets!
> 
> This celery plant seems to be spreading left/right instead of growing upright, may be because of more sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a 6/8" croton, so I had to do a little switcharoo on the pots.  The croton is coming into the house at the end of the summer, so I wanted it to be in the nicer pot.  The celery got the growers pot.
> 
> Good to know about the celery being ok for cats.  I have one cat who thinks celery is the Call of the Wild.


Cee,  The growth you see is natural.  The long stalk celery you buy is trained to grow up and create the vegetable you see in stores.

Now if you want that, use a 3" tube to force upward growth and whiter stalks.  You can make them out of newsprint but only as long as the height of the plant.  As it grows replace it with a long, taller tube.   Keep adding tubing inch by inch until about 10  inches.

However, if you want a house plant from which to harvest leaves, let it grow naturally.


----------



## Ceee

FrancSevin said:


> However, if you want a house plant from which to harvest leaves, let it grow naturally


I'm just going to go natural.  

Your redbuds are really pretty.  I had one, but the wind blew the roots out of the soil, and I had to have it cut down.  I think around here the roots are very shallow.


----------



## FrancSevin

We had snow today.  Officially two inches of the stuff but none of it stuck.  Tonight we get 25% F.  UGH!
The dogwoods and redbuds will be fine. The violets close to the ground will do OK.  But I have to bring in all my tenders like Fern and Hibiscus.
Green house heater will be on all night.

I have yellow roses that, sadly, will just suffer.

No signs of life yet from my Crepe Myrtle. This cold snap won't be helpful.


----------



## Ceee

Container drift rose:





This thing is full of blooms.  Maybe the freeze did it some good.  I still have some other shrubs that are looking pretty pitiful.


----------



## FrancSevin

Ceee said:


> Container drift rose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is full of blooms.  Maybe the freeze did it some good.  I still have some other shrubs that are looking pretty pitiful.


I lost my container yellow roses last winter.

Those are lovely.


----------



## Ceee

I can't stand to sit still.  I re-potted the celery into another container and added a little girly thing to the pot.  The growers' pot was ugly.  The celery plant is going back out into full sun.

I'm just biding my time until I can get down to the garden center.


----------



## FrancSevin

In this picture are three Alberta spruce trees which I moved to a new site last March






The wife has decided that one of them needs to be moved again.  It's the one in the middle.

We have had rain slow and steady for three days now.  And cool temps.  So I'm going to try to move it tonight.

Most of the trees in my yard have been moved at least once from their original positions. Like they are some kind of furniture. This will be the third time for this poor fellow.

Tree and root ball weigh in at about 200Lbs.  Maybe more.  I cannot do this one bare root.

If I don't post later tonight it's because I'm in hospital or mortuary.

Remains to be seen.


----------



## FrancSevin

Ceee said:


> I can't stand to sit still.  I re-potted the celery into another container and added a little girly thing to the pot.  The growers' pot was ugly.  The celery plant is going back out into full sun.
> 
> I'm just biding my time until I can get down to the garden center.


We have rabbits in the back yard.  I have placed 4 celery plants in the ground for them.    They seem to like it.
So does the possum from time to time.


I've done the same with leaf lettuce stalks. They will also sprout and grow if planted in the right soil medium..


----------



## Ceee

FrancSevin said:


> Most of the trees in my yard have been moved at least once from their original positions. Like they are some kind of furniture. This will be the third time for this poor fellow.


Oh my gosh.  I can't even imagine moving trees around once they're established.  I hope you find a permanent and suitable home this time.  Your backyard is beautiful!


----------



## FrancSevin

Ironically, the new home is only ten feet away.  But the wife says it belongs there instead of where it is.

In this case, I'm the gardener, she's the artist.  I'm just the hired help. 

That said,,,The pay is lousy but,,,,;the perks are worth it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're gearing up to finally start planting hopefully this week. Ours will strictly be vegetables. Hopefully tomorrow I'll get the raised garden beds filled with soil.


----------



## EastTexFrank

After the success of our COVID garden last year my wife decided that she wanted another one.  I took out three of the old raised beds and replace them with three new ones.  She has the tomatoes and peppers planted and set up a new herb bed.  

The freeze back in February totally decimated my camellias.  Those trees were probably at least about 40 years old and 15 - 20 feet high.  I don't know many I have lost altogether but some are putting out new leaves.  I'll leave them a while longer to see what happens but either way, there's a bunch of trimming to be done.  

Franc, your back yard looks as if it would be a pleasure to sit in.  

I have a permanent rose garden and all but one made it through the winter.  They needed some severe pruning this spring but they were absolutely spectacular.


----------



## FrancSevin

Well,  Trucking company didn't come by to pick up a hot order until almost 8:00  Never got to do the tree move.  Maybe Tomorrow.


----------



## FrancSevin

I moved the tree, finally.  It seems to have survived it,,,so far.
Cathy now wants a bush moved to "balance" the space  vacated by moving the Alberta spruce.

..........it never ends.


----------



## Ceee

FrancSevin said:


> I've done the same with leaf lettuce stalks. They will also sprout and grow if planted in the right soil medium..


I've been very happy with what you can do with a basically free end piece of celery.  I always have pots and potting soil, so that's about as cheap as it gets.  I've already had to cut it back a couple of times.  It's just a pretty green patio plant.  I may have to try the leaf lettuce too.  


EastTexFrank said:


> The freeze back in February totally decimated my camellias. Those trees were probably at least about 40 years old and 15 - 20 feet high. I don't know many I have lost altogether but some are putting out new leaves. I'll leave them a while longer to see what happens but either way, there's a bunch of trimming to be done.


My one camellia made it, never lost any leaves.  This thing, however, don't even know what it is, lost all its leaves and turned totally brown.  It has always been evergreen.  I was ready to have it ripped out, but....

It's still ugly, but it's trying to get there.


----------



## FrancSevin

Ceee said:


> I've been very happy with what you can do with a basically free end piece of celery.  I always have pots and potting soil, so that's about as cheap as it gets.  I've already had to cut it back a couple of times.  It's just a pretty green patio plant.  I may have to try the leaf lettuce too.
> 
> My one camellia made it, never lost any leaves.  This thing, however, don't even know what it is, lost all its leaves and turned totally brown.  It has always been evergreen.  I was ready to have it ripped out, but....
> 
> It's still ugly, but it's trying to get there.


That looks like Euonymus.  Dark green leathery leaves.  Green all winter?

My Crepe myrtle  is just now showing some signs of life.  At least one of the three bushes has some new sprouts.


----------



## Ceee

FrancSevin said:


> That looks like Euonymus.


That looks right. 

My two crepe myrtles are doing great.  All the azaleas made it, except maybe one.  I'm still holding out some hope for that one.


----------



## Ceee

I'm not sure what these are either, but I have a row them on the side of my house.  I thought they were goners for sure, but I'm not so sure now.  I had a guy come out to look at them.  He got down on his knees, broke a piece of the bottom, and told me...no green, have to be ripped out.  I'm not so sure right now.  Maybe he was thinking, more moola for ripping them out.  





They are greening out from the bottom, so now I'm thinking about just having the tops trimmed off so that the bottoms get more sunlight and will hopefully grow back.


----------



## FrancSevin

Ceee said:


> I'm not sure what these are either, but I have a row them on the side of my house.  I thought they were goners for sure, but I'm not so sure now.  I had a guy come out to look at them.  He got down on his knees, broke a piece of the bottom, and told me...no green, have to be ripped out.  I'm not so sure right now.  Maybe he was thinking, more moola for ripping them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are greening out from the bottom, so now I'm thinking about just having the tops trimmed off so that the bottoms get more sunlight and will hopefully grow back.


I don't recognize them.  But yes, unless you see green grosth on the upper branches, cutting them back would likely in courage recovery.

Also, if you don't it will be tedious to remove the dead branches once new growth occurs.  You might try cutting one thick branch, and see if it is alive.


----------



## FrancSevin

Last night the wife and I stayed outside until almost midnight watching this scene.


----------



## FrancSevin

We acquired a 3 toed Box turtle today.  About 7 years old it was caught in the railings on our employee's  pagoda decking.  Apparently it tried to go through and go it stuck.  Under a pile of leaves I only discovered it's plight because I was using a leaf blower to clean the deck.

Barely alive, it must have been stuck there for some time.  We had a wading pool with some water in it for the grandchild so I put her in there.  She submerged her head, in haled and spit water and then took a long drink. After that, some apple pieces and three large grapes, she was moving about freely in the pool.

This is not and endangered species but it is the State reptile.  Whatever that means. You're not supposed to make pets of them from the wild.  However, having saved her life and the missing left hind  leg suggested this was a rescue.  So I brought it home and placed it in our backyard arboretum.   Fresh corn on the cob, peaches and some kale, all by a small bubbling pool of freshwater, she was happy as a clam. 

Now wandering about the backyard when not napping.

The kids named her "Appleton"

Captured  Turtles, when removed from their home, desperately seek to return.  Even if in captivity for many years.  17 miles of streets and super highways, it would be a death walk for her.  But there is absolutely no way out of my yard.  Solid cedar fence on a stone foundation.  So, hopefully she stays safe here.


----------



## Ceee

I love to do this kind of stuff.  I had the one celery plant that I've cut back many times.  I saved an old celery butt and a newer celery butt and planted them all together.  I was surprised that the older celery butt leafed out before the newer celery butt.  I am a piddler.


----------



## FrancSevin

Ceee said:


> I love to do this kind of stuff.  I had the one celery plant that I've cut back many times.  I saved an old celery butt and a newer celery butt and planted them all together.  I was surprised that the older celery butt leafed out before the newer celery butt.  I am a piddler.


What a pleasant  potting.  Aside from being the product of a vegetable scrap, in and of itself quite lovely.

The view out the window ain't bad either.  Wow!


----------



## Ceee

Franc, have you ever tried green onions?  I was cleaning some, and thought....well, the bottoms already have roots.  I just stuck some down around the celery plant, and they already have some small green shoots.  I figure if it doesn't work, no big deal.


----------



## FrancSevin

Ceee said:


> Franc, have you ever tried green onions?  I was cleaning some, and thought....well, the bottoms already have roots.  I just stuck some down around the celery plant, and they already have some small green shoots.  I figure if it doesn't work, no big deal.


Well that actually makes sense.  They are bulbs that when you plant them they grow.  If all you want is the greens that works until the bulbs get "tired." Chives would be a comparative example. 

A herb garden for the kitchen would do well with your idea.


thanks

franc


----------



## FrancSevin

Had a pleasant weekend at home viewing this with my morning coffee.


----------



## FrancSevin

Yesterday we discovered something new in the garden.  I've had issues with moles and voles so when I saw underground activity in the bark mulch area around the chopping block, I got worried. I was also worried as we haven't seen Appleton, the pet Missouri three toed painted box turtle for two days.

She has more than once been found on her back having tumbled off a rock wall. She usually comes out in the morning when the wife goes out with a blackberry (the fruit not the device silly, What would a turtle want with a phone?) We haven't seen her for over two days. Putting two and three together I still had no answers so,,,

So I got on BING and asked if turtles tunnel.

And yes, they do.  If they get hot or plan to lay eggs, they will tunnel into the dirt to do so.  The first sounding plausible and the second leaving me to wonder what our young lady has been up to whilst we were not around.  I mean is there some painted up three toed stud messing around with my little  girl?

We'll see.


----------



## Ceee

FrancSevin said:


> The first sounding plausible and the second leaving me to wonder what our young lady has been up to whilst we were not around. I mean is there some painted up three toed stud messing around with my little girl?


Probably, and good for her .  I'm sure you already know this, but turtles carry salmonella.


----------



## FrancSevin

Ceee said:


> Probably, and good for her .  I'm sure you already know this, but turtles carry salmonella.


Actually it is a problem with wild turtles.  Most breed and captive ones are safe.

That said, this one is a rescue from the wild and yes we handle it with gloves or wash after.

I'm told we can have a reptilian vet clear the animal but I prefer to leave it be and we don't touch it unless we have too.

However, this girl has put herself on her back three times since I found her. Possibly because of her missing hind leg.  So I will have to handle from time to time. I must be extra cautious however because I do all the cooking.

so....;
Thanks for the warning.


----------



## FrancSevin

Appleton was out today so all is fine.  I approached her, Blackberry in hand, but she went in her shell. The wife came out, called her name and she ran to her.  (Yeah turtles can run)  Took the blackberry right from her fingers.  Me, I am the ugly mug that saved her @ss but Cathy gets the credit.

Story of my life.


----------



## orzec

Your garden looks beautiful in each capture


----------



## FrancSevin

orzec said:


> Your garden looks beautiful in each capture


Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## FrancSevin

attweev said:


> Oh, how I understand you. Well, it's not that I miss my garden, but if I were deprived of the opportunity to be in my garden for at least a week, I would surely miss it. After all, it is my very favorite hobby; I put so much effort into setting up my garden. So many things planted, so much weed I've removed with the help of a walk behind brush cutter from https://trimthatweed.com/best-walk-behind-brush-cutter/. How much time I killed to build a gazebo, and she it is summer and winter. And the side of the garden, even made a bathhouse myself. In general, a whole entertainment center is straight. We spend time with our family only in the garden, all on birthdays and holidays too. I am sorry there are no pictures now, but later I can make and show you)


Building it over time organically is the best.


----------



## Ceee

This is not summer garden talk.  It's only December, but I am so ready for spring.  It's beautiful outside today where I live.  This is the best thing that I've got going right now.  





You have anything growing/blooming right now, Franc?


----------



## FrancSevin

Ceee said:


> This is not summer garden talk.  It's only December, but I am so ready for spring.  It's beautiful outside today where I live.  This is the best thing that I've got going right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have anything growing/blooming right now, Franc?


I do have pansies blooming. Sorry no pics..  They love cold weather.  I was able to keep some alive all summer. They hate summer heat and generally pass away.

My Poinsette of about the last five years was forgotten this fall.  i did not put it in darkness to force blooms by Christmas. It bloomed spontaneously on it's own, much to my surprise. Again, no pics.   I don't super feed it so the blooms, which are actually just bracts, are smaller and more natural.   Also, natural growth is not a green foliage bottom with a crown of red bracts but pyramidal like a Christmas tree. The bracts are all over the plant like ornaments.

I'll try to get pics.

That is a lovely rose.  I have yellow ones for Cathy as that is her favorite. They are all bedded for winter now.


----------



## FrancSevin

Here ya go Cee


----------



## Ceee

You have a green thumb.  I've never known anyone to get a poinsette to bloom for years and years like that


----------



## FrancSevin

Spent the morning wasting time watching our family of birds and squirrels enjoy the sanctuary of our garden back yard.

Today we have seen Junco's, Bluebirds, Mourning doves, Cardinals, Downy woodpeckers and Red Crested sapsuckers. Of course, the usual house wrens, purple finches and a mockingbird. We also have a host of Eurasians, which are sparrows from Germany, and exist only in the St. Louis MO region.  A pair showed up at our place about 10 years ago, a bit out of their range.  However, they have settled nearby and account for about fifty to sixty birds that descend on our feeders three or four times a day.

We refer to them as the "Polka Band."  More like Polka Bandits if you ask me. 

A Cooper's hawk comes by once or twice, and sometimes scores a meal of poultry, mice or a vole.  Meanwhile the squirrels scamper about in careless disregard for altitude or structural integrity of the mini forest which comprises our wildlife sanctuary. And even on cold days like today, the birds bathe in the goldfish pond.

Because we have a turtle hibernating in the pond, I have a floating heater keeping it ice free. The goldfish swim on sunny days, even in winter.


----------



## Ceee

Weather is beautiful today, so I did a little piddling.  I got tired of looking out to the patio and seeing the brown sticks on the rose in the container.  I replaced it with a Southern Nandina.  It's supposed to be evergreen and cold hardy to -10 in my zone.  We'll see.


----------



## FrancSevin

We had thought Appleton, our resident Missouri three toed turtle, had spent the winter in the pond. I kept it relatively warm with a heater. Came home one day and it was dry, empty. And the temperatures were in single digits.  So, the concern was that Appleton could freeze and die.

I filled it immediately, but the heater was shot.

Later, say two weeks ago, I was raking leaves and discovered Appleton burrowed in under a big pile of them.  She had burrowed into the mud and was fine.  So today, we pulled back the leaves and checked on her.  Yep, she is alive but still asleep in her winter hibernation.

The birds are consuming about five lbs of seed daily.  The squirrels account for some of that. But we have a continuous stream of songbirds from Bluebirds to Carolinas to cardinals and Eurasians.  Hundreds of 'em all day.  The heated pond is a hot tub and the activity is lively.

Today's warm weather made working outside a pleasure.  I got a lot done with some new arrivals.  Columnar Arborvitae,& pussy willows, which I purchased at Home Depot. Plus a few volunteers got potted up including a Japanese cherry.  I moved some Tropicals and exotics outside under a canopy. 

But mainly I got to finish the deck rebuild with the carpeted seating area.  Pictures on Monday.


----------



## FrancSevin

Ceee said:


> Weather is beautiful today, so I did a little piddling.  I got tired of looking out to the patio and seeing the brown sticks on the rose in the container.  I replaced it with a Southern Nandina.  It's supposed to be evergreen and cold hardy to -10 in my zone.  We'll see.


I have one Nandina, AKA heavenly Bamboo, growing under an American Holly tree (deciduous holly). The rabbits eat it darn near to the ground in winter.  But it always comes back.
Yes, it is cold hardy. And lovely as a specimen or low hedge.


----------



## FrancSevin

I bought three columnar Arborvitae trees last week. About 6 feet tall in pots .  They will go behind the waterfall/creek when I get the time.

I had left the Christmas tree stand next to one of the bird feeders.  Birds seemed to like it as a roost.  A lovely Frazer fir it is however a cut tree and therefore dead.  So one of the Arborvitae will go there.

I have put some exotics and tender's outside  hoping the weather would stay warm.  However, tonight goes to32F and Saturday will go colder. Therefore I must bring them back in.

Going to the Springfield bungalow this weekend so I will be off line until Sunday night. No real work planned unless a trip to the sailboat exposes a problem. The poor thing has spent two years in the slip.  Between COVID and other passions, we have been unable to sail.


----------



## FrancSevin

Finally, a good weekend ahead and since the Crossfire club has a wine tour going on Sunday, we are staying home for the weekend.

I'll be doing some work on the deck/room addition.  But my main focus will be the lawns and garden.
The lawn needs a refresh so fertilizer and seed.  I'm hoping to bring it back from the oak tree felling of two years ago.  The oak sawdust was so acidic it killed much of the blue grass lawn I've had for 40 years.

So, some lime and fresh fertilizer should bring it back. I'll add some seed to help it along.

Cathy likes yellow roses, so I plan to put some in the ground where we used to store firewood.  Also need to plant the columnar evergreens I bought two weeks ago.

Since the turtle is not hibernating in the pond, I'll rake it clear of leaves and add some nice round stones imported from India.

Appleton is still asleep under a leaf pile.  I'm hoping she wakes soon as I need to clear that area.  She must be a teenager in turtle years as she will not wake up. I know she is alive because I tapped her shell a few weeks ago and she sorta moved and went back to sleep.  Exactly like my grandson when I try to wake him, about noon, on Saturdays.


----------



## Ceee

What do you think about these?  Again, I'm looking for something evergreen that I can put in a container for my patio.
Pink Purple Daydream Dwarf Loropetalum Accent Shrub​


----------



## FrancSevin

Ceee said:


> What do you think about these?  Again, I'm looking for something evergreen that I can put in a container for my patio.
> Pink Purple Daydream Dwarf Loropetalum Accent Shrub​


These?





They are stunning

very durable plants.  drought resistant and often bloom all year in your area.

We don't see them here much.  Nobody carries them.

I did see them in Springfield MO at LOWE'S

Pricey devils. But maybe worth it.


----------



## Ceee

Thanks 
Yep, that's them.  Evergreen and drought resistant makes me smile.  I'm kind of getting tired of doing annuals every year and just having to rip them out and having to do it all again the next year.  
I think I'm going to try one.


----------



## FrancSevin

Ceee said:


> Thanks
> Yep, that's them.  Evergreen and drought resistant makes me smile.  I'm kind of getting tired of doing annuals every year and just having to rip them out and having to do it all again the next year.
> I think I'm going to try one.


Thant's what I told the bartender.  One wasn't enough LOL


----------



## mla2ofus

We've started our broccoli and onions indoors. They're a couple of inches high and I take the broccoli out in the garage every day to expose them to some cool air to stimulate trunk growth and bring them indoors for the nite.


----------



## FrancSevin

I didn't start a thing this year.  My green house is usually full of young sprouting stuff in big flats.

No time. 

My vegetable garden is next to our manufacturing plant.  Not even tilled yet.

I hate to say it but this year I will be buying annuals at the store.  Veggies from the garden, likely not at all. 
Between the new house construction and the overload of work at the plant, I don't have the time.  

I did do some new evergreens and plan on a new rose garden for the wife.  That's it.  There's always next year, right?


----------



## FrancSevin

Ceee said:


> Weather is beautiful today, so I did a little piddling.  I got tired of looking out to the patio and seeing the brown sticks on the rose in the container.  I replaced it with a Southern Nandina.  It's supposed to be evergreen and cold hardy to -10 in my zone.  We'll see.


Our resident white tail rabbit (wild) ate the Nandina to the ground again this winter. it is, however budding out.

She's fat as a hog so I guessing she was messing with a buck or two.  Lot's of little bunnies chewing on my violets and inpatients this summer.

My granddaughter's Hava-pooh puppy will have playmates.  Yeah.

Appleton, the turtle, is still not out yet.  She is alive but every time I check she just pulls the covers back over her head and goes to sleep.  Just like my teenage grandson does on Saturdays and Sundays.


----------



## Ceee

I received a 2.5 quart of this today.  It looks pretty good for having stayed in a dark box for 7 days.  It even has some blooms on it, not many though.
I could only find a 2 gal locally, so I ended up ordering it.  I'm going to let it get some sun and some regular watering for a while before I put it into its final pot.  When I get all that done, I'll show you a pic. 
I have a plan for where I'm going to put them .  It looks nice alongside the Nandina, so I'm probably going to end up getting another one.

Pink Purple Daydream Dwarf Loropetalum Accent Shrub​


----------



## FrancSevin

Ceee said:


> I received a 2.5 quart of this today.  It looks pretty good for having stayed in a dark box for 7 days.  It even has some blooms on it, not many though.
> I could only find a 2 gal locally, so I ended up ordering it.  I'm going to let it get some sun and some regular watering for a while before I put it into its final pot.  When I get all that done, I'll show you a pic.
> I have a plan for where I'm going to put them .  It looks nice alongside the Nandina, so I'm probably going to end up getting another one.
> 
> Pink Purple Daydream Dwarf Loropetalum Accent Shrub​


Break it into the sun gently.  And Loropetalums like partially shady spots


----------



## Ceee

I couldn't stand it, had to re-pot it.  I think it's doing really well.  The blooms on there are hard to see, but they're there.






FrancSevin said:


> Break it into the sun gently. And Loropetalums like partially shady spots


It has been really cloudy for the last few days.  When it gets really sunny, I'll watch it.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## FrancSevin

Found this cute garden 

fairy under my Pineapple plant last night.


----------

